# Phoenix Area Get Together - December, 2012



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Guys, how about following up the last meet with another one before the Christmas Holiday? December 8? December 15?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds good to me!
I don't think I am out of town early December, so I'll be there with some freebies for sure.

ANT


----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

Granted I'm in town, count me in.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I would only be able to make it on the 8th and that is if I can get the night of the 7th off. 

I may or may not have my new amps installed by then but my system will still be up and running either way. I have to install a 80prs in my gf's car this weekend and start tuning it. After that false floor time in my car.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will try to come


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd be down for the 8th. What are your thoughts for location?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm down for whatever you decide


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Will there be anything different. I remember talk about a change up in things


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> Will there be anything different. I remember talk about a change up in things


I want to have a roundtable discussion over lunch with some “experts” on SQ goals and system design/construction.



Offroader5 said:


> I'd be down for the 8th. What are your thoughts for location?


I haven’t focused on location yet, but I think the last one worked out well and am willing to pursue that again. I am open to any other suggestions though.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> I want to have a roundtable discussion over lunch with some “experts” on SQ goals and system design/construction.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t focused on location yet, but I think the last one worked out well and am willing to pursue that again. I am open to any other suggestions though.


Ok, so do we have a set date and time?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Because there hasn't been much interest expressed in this, I suggest pushing it off till January, after CES.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

That is cool. I should have my new midbasses running by then.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey why don't y'all work this in with Winter SoundFest. 
We could set up a DIYMA tent at the event.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

I know booth spots are very very reasonable. I don't want to come off try to sell something wen I shouldn't be- but it could serve as a meet and greet and the owners of DIYMA get more exposure. Just a thought.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I am out of town that weekend.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe it’s time to start planning the next DIYMA meet n greet. We should try for a meeting once a month. Saturday or Sunday. During the meetings, we can discuss who wishes to attend MECA SQL events beyond this and get them square. Obviously, we can’t attend each and every event and if we did, it would probably take tremendous effort and resources to accomplish.


----------

